# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  مخطط هيكل السمكة لتحليل قضية فئة البدون في دولة الكويت

## هيثم الفقى

دولة الكويت
وزارة التخطيط
قطاع التخطيط واستشراف المستقبل
إدارة تقييم الأداء التنموي
قسم الدراسات التنموية .... يناير / 2004

نموذج تطبيقي باستخدام منهجية

مخطط هيكل السمكة
The Fishbone Diagram

لتحليل قضية فئة البدون في دولة الكويت

إعداد آمنة خليل القاسم 

أهمية المنهج المستخدم

أداة التحليل "هيكل السمكة " The Fishbone Diagram هي أداة من أدوات التحليل في علم الإدرة ، تستخدم لمعالجة السريعة في تحليل اقضايا ذات الأولوية ، حيث تساعد في تكوين رؤية شمولية لكل جوانب المشكلة للتعامل مع أهم تداعياتها من خلال ما يتوضح من العلاقات بين أسبابها ونتائجها . وعليه يتم التوصل إلى الترتيب المنطقي للحلول . وطريقةالتطبيق تتمثل برسم مخطط تحليلي يشبه الهيكل العظمي للسمكة .

أهمية دراس القضية

إن ملف " البدون " يتمركز في دائرة اهتمام الحكومة وهو من أبرز القضايا ذات الأولية في الأجندة البرلمانية كما تتصدره دائما الصحف الكويتية . بالإضافة إلى تزايد المطالبات الشعبية بإغلاق هذا الملف بشكل عاجل مع إلحاح الناشطين في مجال حقوق الإنسان . لما آلت إليه أوضاع هذه الفئة حيث زادتها السنوات تعقيدا وتشاكا .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إن عدد " البدون " (108714) من جملة المجتمع السكاني الكويتي (وزارة التخطيط . السمات الأاسية للسكان والقوى العامله . 31/12/2002 ) . وهم محرومون من متطلبات الحياة الأساسية . كحق التعليم المجاني في المدارس الحكومية والتمتع بالرعاية الصحية المجانية والعمل في القطاع الحكومي وصعوبات في توثيق عقود الزواج أو الطلاق . كما أنه لا يحق لهم الحصول على شهادات الميلاد إلا بإجراءات معقدة الأمر الذي يترك الأثر السيء على صورة الكويت الخارجية وسجلها الخاص بحقوق الإنسان .

لذا فإن هذه القضية تطفو أهميتها من بين القضايا الاجتماعية لعدة اعتبارات . منها التداعيات الأمنية المرتبطة بممارسات بعض أطراف تلك الفئة وتفشي العنف والجريمة بينهم بالنظر إلى انخفاض المستوى المعيشي والعلمي لهم . حيث يبلغ عدد من سجل ضده قيد جنائي (4982) شخص ومن سجل ضده قيد أمني يبلغ عدده (16558) . أما من أحيلوا إلى النيابة العامة للتزوير فقد بلغ عدده (108) شخص .(أمين سر اللجنة التنفيذية لشئون المقيمين بصورة غير قانونية . القبس 14/12/2003 .ص 8) 

التعريف بالمصطلح

* حسب المفهوم المحلي : فإن فئة " البدون أو غير محددي الجنسية " تنقسم إلى مجموعتين . هما:

* الأولى ."عديمي الجنسية القانونيين" : والتي لا تتمتع بأي جنسية وستبقى كذلك إلى أن تمنح الجنسية الكويتية أو تكتسب جنسية دولة أخرى .

* الثانية . فئة "عديمي الجنسية الفعليين" وهي التي أخفت جنسيتها الفعلية وصعب إثبات انتمائها إلى أي دولة أخرى . (د. رشيد حمد العنزي . جامعة الكويت . كلية الحقوق . 1996 ).

* حسب المفهوم الدولي : فإن "البدون أو غير محددي الجنسية" هو الشخص الذي لا تعتبره أية دولة مواطنا فيها بمقتضى تشريعاتها . (الاتفاقية الدولية لعديمي الجنسية . 1954 )

توضيح المخطط التحليلي

في الشكل التالي لمخطط " هيكل السمكة " يوضح مشكلة البدون في الكويت وهي في موضع - الرأس - حيث يحمل في الضلع العلوي منه جملة الأسباب التي أفرزت المشكلة وفي الضلع السفلي له يحمل جملة النتائج وتداعياتها . أما الضلعين الآخرين القريبين من - الذيل - فقد حملا الحلول الرسية التي تم اتخاذها من قبل الدولة والحلول الإنسانية المطالبة باتخاذها .


البدون في الكويت

الأسباب

- الفوضى التشريعية بسبب تغيير الحكومة باستمرار لقانون الجنسية
- عدم تطبيق بعض نصوص المواد من قانون الجنسية
- رفض التجنيس والرغبة بالتأسيس من قبل البعض من البدون
- إهمال التقدم للحصول على الجنسية
- ثغرات في قانون الجنسية والإقامة الكويتي 1959
- عدم وجود تعداد سكاني يعتمد عليه قبل تطبيق قانون الجنسية
- فتح باب التطوع في الجيش والشرطة بدون شروط
- إخفاء الهويات الأصلية
- الهجرة من الخارج للاستفادة من الامتيازات المجتمعية

النتائج

- خلل في البنية السكانية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نسبة السكان الكويتيين (37,12%)
نسبة البدون (4,49%)
- قرار حكومي للتضييق عليهم في معيشتهم لإبراز هويتهم
الحرمان من التعليم والعلاج والتوظيف وحرية التنقل والزواج وتسجيل المواليد
- تداعيات أمنية
توتر يقود للجريمة والعنف
- تداعيات اجتماعية
لا شعور بالانتماء
لا حياة كريمة
لا استقرار مادي
لا استقرار نفسي
- تداعيات اقتصادية
تزايد النشاطات الاقتصادية الغير منتجة والخاجة عن قوة العمل الحقيقة
استمرار الدولة في جلب المزيد من العمالة الخارجية
- تداعيات دولية
الأثر السلبي على سمعة الكويت الخارجية
نقض الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان
نقض العهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية
نقض اتفاقية حقوق الطفل

الحلول الرسمية

- المطالبة بتبني الاتفاقية الدولية لعديمي الجنسية
- المطالبة بمنح البدون إقامة دائمة أو بطاقة أمنية للعيش بكرامة
- تعديل بعض أحكام المرسوم بقانون الجنسية
- اعتبار البدون مقيمين بصورة غير قانونية وتقديمهم للقضاء
- إثبات البدون حقوقهم بالجنسية الكويتية طبقا للمواصفات القانونية
- أبراز البدون وثائق أو جوازات سفر تثبت انتماءاتهم إلى بلدانهم الأصلية
- تشكيل لجان وزارية وتنفيذية لدراسة المشكلة
- تعديل مصطلح " البدون " قانونيا
- اعتماد التعداد السكاني لعام 1965 كأساس للتجنيس ضمن معايير محددة

الحلول الإنسانية

- المطالبة بتسهيل توثيق عقود الزواج وتسجيل شهادات الميلاد
- إنشاء الحكومة صندوقين خيريين للتعليم والصحة
- المطالبة بتسهيل منح رخص قيادة جديدة وتجديد القديمة
- المطالبة بتسهيل إجراءات منح جوازات المادة(17) للحج والعمرة والدراسة والعلاج
- المطالبة بتطبيق نصوص الاتفاقات الدولية لحقوق الانسان


ملاحظات تفصيلية

في هذه الفقرة سيتم تفصيل بعض النقاط الموجزة الواردة في المخطط السابق

* شروط التجنيس ومعايير المفاضلة :

قسمت الحكومة فئة البدون إلى شرائح :

1- من لهم أصول كويتية من الدرجة الأولى .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

- العسكريون العاملون بالجيش والشرطة.
3- الدارسين في مدارس الكويت ممن شملهم احصاء 1965 ولم يغادروها نهائيا ومازالوا فيها.
4- الذين امهاتهم كويتيات وتوفي آباؤهم.

حيث وضع مجلس الوزراء شروطا للتجنيس وفقا لقانون الجنسية الكويتي لعام 1959 المعدل وهي:

1- خلو سجل مقدم الطلب من أي شبهات تخل باعتبارات الولاء والانتماء الوطني ونيل شرف المواطنة. وخلو سجله من أي أحكام ناتجة عن ارتكاب أو المشاركة في جرائم تخل بالشرف والأمانة أو الإضرار بالمجتمع . بالإضافة إلى التحلي بالسمعة الطيبة .
2- اثبات التواجد في البلاد سنة 1965 أو قبلها وإثبات استمرارية الإقامة فيها دون انقطاع.
3- مصداقية الشهادات والمستندات المقدمة إلى - اللجنة التنفيذية لشئون المقيمين بصورة غير قانونية.

ومع تلك الشروط . فقد حددت معايير للمفاضلة بين " البدون " لتحديد أولوية النظر في التجنيس . هي:

1- صلة قرابة صاحب الطلب بالكويتيين .
2- فترة إقامته بالبلاد .
3- الخبرات العلمية والمؤهلات الدراسية التي يحملها.
4- حجم الأسرة (مجلس الأمة الكويتي . تقرير لجنة الدفاع عن حقوق الإنسان .2002).

* الثغرات القانونية المحلية :

1- تعدد التعريف الحكومي الرسمي لفئة "البدون" ففي بداية الستينات عرفت الفئة "بأبناء بادية الكويت" وفي السبعينات "بالبدون" حيث تواصل هذا التعريف بهم لغاية الثمانينات . ثم أحدثت الحكومة تعديلا آخر على تسميتهم ليصبحوا "غير كويتيين" لتضيف بعدها وقبل الغزو العراقي تعديلا آخر عرفتهم "بغير محددي الجنسية" وبعد انتهاء الغزو صاروا "مجهولي الهوية" ليصبحوا الآن في التعريف الرسمي الحكومي "المقيمين بصورة غير قانونية". ومع كل تغيير في التعريف يختلف التعامل الحكومي الرسمي مع هذه الفئة.(لقاء جمعية الخريجين عن الجانب الانساني لأوضاع البدون 2003)

2- في القانون رقم 17/59 الخاص بإقامة الأجانب في الكويت اشترط للإقامة الشروع بتقديم جواز السفر والدخول من المنافذ الرسمية للبلد والحصول على ترخيص بالإقامة . وفي مادته (29) استثني من تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون كل " أفراد العشائر الذيندخلوا البلاد برا من الجهات الي تعودوها لقضاء أشغالهم ". بما يعني أن "البدون" أو "أفراد العشائر" كان دخولهم للبلد وإقامتهم فيها وفقا للقانون أمرا مشروعا . ثم بعد ذلك ألغت الحكومة هذه المادة من القانون .(لقاء جمعية الخريجين عن الجانب الانساني لأوضاع البدون 2003)

3- عدم تطبيق الحكومة لنص (المادة الثالثة) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 15 لسنة 1959 حيث أن الفقرة الاولى منه تنص على "أن يكون كويتيا من ولد في الكويت أو في الخارج من أم كويتية وكان مجهول الأب أو لم تثبت نسبته لأبيه قانونا " . ثم ألغيت هذه المادة ونصت بعد التعديل عام 1980 على "يكون كويتيا من ولد في الكويت أو الخارج من أم كويتية وكان مجهول الأب أو لم تثبت نسبته لأبيه قانونا "(عبدالله الكندري . تقرير مشكلة انعدام الجنسية في القانون الكويتي و القانون المقارن . مجلس الأمة 1996)

4- عدم تطبيق الحكومة لنص (المادة الرابعة) وهو المتعلق بالتجنس الاعتيادي الذي يسمح بتجنيس المقيمين في الكويت إقامة شرعية لمدة (15 سنة) للعربي وهو ما يتحقق "للبدون أو غير محددي الجنسية ". (عبدالله الكندري . تقرير مشكلة أنعدام الجنسية في القانون الكويتي والقارن . مجلس الأمة 1996)

5- لم تكن الحكومة جادة في تطبيق الفقرة الثالثة من (المادة السادسة) التي أضافها مجلس الأمة في عام 1972 حيث نصت على منح الجنسية بمرسوم لمن "ولد في الكويت وحافظ على إقامته العادية فيها حتى بلوغه سن الرشد " بشرط أن يكون قد درس بمدارسها حتى اتمام الدراسة الثانوية . وبعد حل مجلس الأمة في عام 1976 ألغيت هذه الفقرة نهائيا .(عبدالله الكندري . تقرير مشكلة انعدام الجنسية في القانون الكويتي والقانون القارن مجلس الأمة 1996)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

* نقض الاتفاقيات الدولية المتصلة بحقوق الإنسان:

1- اتفاقية حقوق الطفل : وقعت الكويت عليها عام 1990 م .

* ينص البند (1) من (المادة الثانية) على "تحترم الدول الأطراف الحقوق الموضحة في هذه الاتفاقية وتضمنها لكل طفل يخضع لولايتها دون أي نوع من أنواع التمييز . بغض النظر عن عنصر الطفل أو والديه أو الوصي القانوني عليه أو لونهم أو جنسهم أو لغتهم أو دينهم أو رأيهم السياسي أو غيره أو أصلهم القومي أو الإثني أو الاجتماعي . أو عجزهم . أو مولدهم . أو أي وضع آخر ".

* ينص البند (2) من (المادة الثانية) على "تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع التدابير المناسبة لتكفل للطفل الحماية من جميع أشكال التمييز أو العقاب القائمة على أساس مركز والدي الطفل أو الأوصياء القانونيين عليه أو أعضاء الأسرة أو أنشطتهم أو آرائهم المعبر عنها أو معتقداتهم".

* تنص (المادة28) على "تعترف الدول الأطراف بحق الطفل في التعليم . وتحقيقا للإعمال الكامل لهذا الحق تدريجيا وعلى أساس تكافؤ الفرص ". تقوم بوجه خاص بما يلي :

أ- جعل التعليم الابتدائي إلزاميا ومتاحا مجانا للجميع .
ب- تشجيع تطوير شتى أشكال التعليم الثانوي . سواء العام أو المهني . وتوفيرها وإتاحتها لجميع الأطفال . واتخاذ التدابير المناسبة . مثل إدخال مجانية التعليم وتقديم المساعدة المالية عند الحاجة إليها .
ج- جعل التعليم العالي . بشتى الوسائل المناسبة . متاحا للجميع على أساس القدرات.
د- جعل المعلومات والمبادئ الارشادية التربوية والمهنية متوفرة لجميع الأطفال وفي متناولهم.
هـ- اتخاذ تدابير لتشجيع الحضور المنتظم في المدارس والتقليل من معدلات ترك الدراسة.

2- العهد الدولي المتعلق بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية : وقعت الكويت عليها عام 1996 .

* ينص البند (1) من (المادة الثانية) على أن " تتعهد كل دولة طرف في هذا العهد باحترام الحقوق المعترف بها فيه . وبكفالة هذه الحقوق لجميع الأفراد الموجودين في إقليمها والداخلين في ولايتها . دون أي تمييز بسبب العرق . أو اللون . أو الجنس . أو اللغة . أو الدين . أو الرأي سياسيا أو غير سياسي . أو الأصل القومي أو الاجتماعي . أو الثروة . أو النسب . أو غير ذلك من الأسباب ".

* تنص (المادة 24) على أن :

1- يكون لكل ولد دون أي تمييز بسبب العرق أو اللون أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين أو الأصل القومي أو الاجتماعي أو الثروة أو النسب . حق على أسرته وعلى المجتمع وعلى الدولة في اتخاذ تدابير الحماية التي يقتضيها كونه قاصرا.
2- يتوجب تسجيل كل كفل فور ولادته ويعطى اسما يعرف به.
3- لكل طفل حق في اكتساب جنسية.

* تنص (المادة 26) على أن "الناس جميعا سواء أمام القانون ويتمتعون دون أي تميز بحق متساو في التمتع بحمايته . وفي هذا الصدد يجب أن يحظر القانون أي تمييز وأن يكفل لجميع الأشخاص على السواء حماية فعالة من التمييز لأي سبب . كالعرق أو اللون أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين أو الرأي سياسيا أو غير سياسي . أو الأصل القومي أو الاجتماعي . أو النسب أو غير ذلك من الأسباب .


* * تعقيب عام 

استخلص الباحث من مجمل قراءته حول مشكلة البدون في الكويت على أن : الحكومة تفصل في معالجتها للمشكلة بين أمرين أولهما عملية التجنيس التي ترجع لقوانين الدولة ، وثانيهما عملية التعامل الإنساني معهم ، على أن ترجيح أيا من هذين الحلين يرجع لهم في حالة إثباتهم ما يدلل على الهوية الأصلية ، للعيش بكرامة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

واحترام داخل دولة الكويت .

وعليه يتبادر التساؤل ، أين انعكست مرآة بؤس "البدون" بشكل غير مباشر ؟ فما هي أكثر الحلول تحقيقا للمصالح الكويتية ؟

----------


## حيدر الحجيمي

مبدع 
ورائع
واصل العزف
حتى ولو كنت منفردا

----------

